# Biketreff in Lauf



## Florian (26. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich wohne seit 2 Monaten in Lauf und suche Anschluss an einen regelmäßigen Biketreff.

Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es denn da in LAuf und näherer Umgebung?

Florian


----------



## cdF600 (27. August 2010)

In Lauf selbst weiß ich nix.
Mal bei der Rad-Boutique (ich glaub der Laden heißt so, in der Nähe der Polizei) oder beim Marschel fragen. In Schnaittach wird regelmäßig gefahren und die vom Freeridestammtisch Heb treffen sich regelmäßig.
Du findest sicher was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (28. August 2010)

Ich hab mal von einem DAV-MTB-Treff Mittwochs gehört, aber bisher da nie jemanden angetroffen - gibt es den Treff noch?


----------



## Mithras (28. August 2010)

Eschenauer Ecke (ca 12km) gibts ein paar Leute .. Kalchreuth oben kannst auch super fahren ... (was ich jetzt auch machen werde)


----------



## Graukeil (28. August 2010)

Naja, wir Eckentaler sind schon a weng weit weg für spontane Spritztouren aus Lauf. Aber wir haben natürlich eine Schnittmenge so Richtung Simonshofen und Günthersbühl. Wenn's uns dahin treibt, könnte man sich natürlich unterwegs treffen und dann gemeinsam weiterfahren.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## stefschiffer (29. August 2010)

hi Florian,

komme aus Ottensoos können ja mal zu sammen eine Runde drehen!
Ich kenne viele trails in der Umgebung.

bis bald!


----------



## Florian (29. August 2010)

Sehr gut - Momentan kann ich Abends fast immer eine Runde einrichten - wann hast du Zeit? Wann passt das Wetter halbwegs?

Florian


----------



## stefschiffer (30. August 2010)

Florian schrieb:


> Sehr gut - Momentan kann ich Abends fast immer eine Runde einrichten - wann hast du Zeit? Wann passt das Wetter halbwegs?
> 
> Florian



am Mitwoch vielleicht, mail mir doch Deine tel. nr.
[email protected]


----------



## zuspät (31. August 2010)

hersbrucker-stammtisch, schnaittach der skiclub und der radclub, und ich glaub es gab mal paar leute die sich in rückersdorf getroffen haben.
mal beim rsg-lauf nachfragen die haben denk ich auch paar mtbler dabei.


----------



## Nomex (18. September 2010)

Tach auch, bin auch ein zugezogener in Lauf!

Vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen! 
Die Woche (bis 25.9.) bin ich noch da, dann erst mal 2 Wochen in Griechenland...
Wohne in der Nähe vom Landratsamt in Lauf! Hab die Woche zwar noch bisserl Streß, aber ne Stunde bis zwei geht scho 

Greetz
Nomex


----------



## orchknurz (10. Oktober 2010)

@Florian,
dachte dich vorgestern auf dem Bike bei dir im Dorf gesehen zu haben..
war mit ner Freundin auf dem Rennrad unterwegs...
SkiClubRothenberg fährt Mittwoch & Samstag
ebenso der Radclub Schnaittach...
bin da 2008 öfters mitgefahren ~ nette leute da ~

fährst du noch RR ?

Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (10. Oktober 2010)

DAV in Röthenbach Pegnitz fährt RR im Sommer und Mtb im Winter


----------



## Florian (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja das war ich, der da aus dem Wald gekommen ist - ich hab auch gemeint, dich erkannt zu haben, aber Hansgörgel, Glatzenstein und Rothenberg hatten mir die Lust auf einen kurzen Sprint hinter zwei Rennradlern her deutlich aus den Beinen geprügelt.

RR fahr ich grundsätzlich schon noch, hat wegen akut 10kg Übergewicht aber mehr mit RentnerRollen, als mit Rennrad zu tun.

Trotzdem wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast, meld dich. Ich kann momentanhalbwegs verlässlich nur Freitags ab 12:30h. Ansonsten kann ich Mo und/oder Di nachmittag was einrichten - Nightride ab 19:00h wäre auch Mi oft möglich.


----------



## orchknurz (11. Oktober 2010)

Sorry ich war mir nicht sicher und eillig hatten wir es auch da die Dame nicht viel Zeit hatte...
ich arbeite täglich bis min. 17:00 und samstags bis 12:00
d.h. es gibt fast nur noch nightrides demnächst  
am wochenende dann dafür längere touren.

hast du lust auf den winterpokal ?

Gruß Flo


----------



## Florian (11. Oktober 2010)

Für ein Winterpokal-team wär ich momentan ein Klotz am Bein.

Nightrides mach ich extrem gerne, kenne mich hier aber noch nicht so 100%ig aus, wie ich das für Nightrides gern habe.

Wenn du mal Lust auf einen Nightride ab 19:00h hast, melde dich!

Lange WE - Touren mach ich natürlich auch immer gern mit - da muss ich aber jeweils erst die Familiensituation klären.


----------



## orchknurz (11. Oktober 2010)

melde mich sobald das Bike fertig ist...
der Rahmen wird erst geliefert...


----------



## orchknurz (10. Oktober 2011)

sind inzwischen mehr leute aus LAUF hier online ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. Oktober 2011)

Zumindest arbeite ich da


----------



## orchknurz (10. Oktober 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Zumindest arbeite ich da




fährst du hier auch nach der arbeit rad ?


----------



## Milan0 (10. Oktober 2011)

Bei dem Wetter derzeit nicht 

Lasse mir aber, wenn das Wetter passt, hier gerne mal die Gegend zeigen


----------



## Florian (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch immernoch auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern - mittlerweile wohl wiedermal eher Nightride!


----------



## stefschiffer (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn was zusammengeht bin ich auch dabei, bin von Ottensoos und kenn mich in der Gegend trailtechnisch gut aus!


----------



## Florian (14. Oktober 2011)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich unter der Woche höchstens einmal und da eher <2 Stunden frei bekomme.

Vorschlag: Nightride am kommenden Montag?

Start sollte irgendwo in Lauf sein.

Ideal für mich wäre z.B. Start am Freibad und dann ne kleine Runde über Nuschelberg, Güntersbühl, Ludwigshöhe ...


----------



## Milan0 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich nehm Rad und Lampe mit auf Arbeit am Montag. Gebe Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt durch. Wetter soll ja trocken werden


----------



## orchknurz (15. Oktober 2011)

Florian schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass ich unter der Woche höchstens einmal und da eher <2 Stunden frei bekomme.
> 
> Vorschlag: Nightride am kommenden Montag?
> 
> ...



@Florian -
wohne ja nur 1km von der Ludwigshöhe entfernt, die runde kenne ich.. bin neulich bei dir dahinten gefahren... 
da meine freundin schwanger ist kann ich auch nicht sehr oft und lange fahren... thema schwanger - hat jemand evl. nen chariot cougar oder xc zu verkaufen ?

cheers, flo


----------



## Florian (15. Oktober 2011)

@orchknurz: Im Gegenteil - während der Schwangerschaft solltest du so lang und viel fahren, wie nur geht, weil danach wird es erst so richtig schwierig!

Glaub mir - ich kenn mich da aus!

@Milan0: Bisher haben meine Akkus beim ersten Ladeversuch seit letztem Winter nur ein wüstes Blinken von sich gegeben. Ich hoffe ich krieg das hin, aber bisher steh ich noch ohne funktionierende Lampe da, kann also für Montag nix versprechen!


----------



## Milan0 (16. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Bin morgen nicht mit dem Rad in Lauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (19. Oktober 2011)

konnte leider nicht früher online gehen.... die nächsten tage wirds wieder trockener.... vorschläge ?


----------



## Milan0 (19. Oktober 2011)

Morgen bin ich in Nbg schon unterwegs. Evtl je nach Wetter wieder nächste Woche abends. Mit Licht dann halt


----------

